
Venezuelan Army Defectors Coordinating via WhatsApp - mikece
https://www.cnn.com/2019/01/29/americas/venezuela-army-defectors-plea-for-arms/index.html
======
Zooper
How about CNN investigates the US involvement in Venezuela and reports on it
accurately? Where's that story?

------
Tyler-Durden
This is the third attempted coup d'etat in what. 10 years. There is not really
any secrecy to out as it is well documented that it is taking place

[https://apnews.com/d548c6a958ee4a1fb8479b242ddb82fd](https://apnews.com/d548c6a958ee4a1fb8479b242ddb82fd)

